# Wechsel der IDE?



## Private Void (27. Okt 2010)

Ich benutze - für die meisten angesichts meines Avatars wahrscheinlich wenig überraschend - zur Zeit Eclipse.
Ich muss aber eingestehen, dass ich bei meiner Entscheidung für Eclipse im Grunde überhaupt nicht verglichen habe, ob ich mit NetBeans, JDeveloper oder IntelliJ IDEA eventuell besser fahren würde.
Aus diesem Grund hab ich mir mal besagte IDEs geholt (Bei IntelliJ handelt es sich um eine 30-Tage-Probier-Version der kostenpflichtigen Variante).

So würde ich heute mal anfangen, an den verschiedenen IDEs rumzuprobieren.

Um die ganze Sache vielleicht etwas abkürzen zu können, wollte ich fragen, ob die jeweiligen IDEs (oder auch weitere, die ich unbedingt mal testen sollte) in einzelnen Punkten oder auch in der Gesamtheit gegenüber anderen besonders hervorstechen oder hinterherhinken - unter anderem auch, was Java EE angeht.


----------



## vladimir (27. Okt 2010)

Ich persönlich benutze sowohl Eclipse als auch Netbeans, sind meine ansicht die besten IDE's.
Auf der Arbeit nur Eclipse, weil es gefordert wird, außerdem ist die Anwendung mit SWT Komponenten realisiert worden (üralter VisualEditor drauf).
Am sonsten verwende ausschlieslich Netbeans, ist eine sehr schöne IDE.
Am wichstigsten ist aber das Du selbst mit der IDE bequem arbeiten kannst.
Ich würde mich momentan für Netbeans entscheiden, manche würden es vieleich anders sehen.

Gruß Vladimir.


----------



## The_S (27. Okt 2010)

Boah ... Schon gefühlte 5.367.509 mal gefragt ... Suchfunktion nutzen (nicht nur hier im Forum, auch Google)!!!


----------



## Landei (27. Okt 2010)

JDeveloper brauchst du nicht zu probieren, er ist eindeutig schlechter als die genannten Alternativen. Isso.


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Okt 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-tools/8-welche-ide-bevorzugt.html?highlight=ide+bevorzugt


----------

